
COBS: A Compact Bit-Sliced Signature Index [pdf] - luu
http://bingmann.github.io/2019/publications/1905.09624v2.pdf
======
neltnerb
I don't understand the function enough to comment about how cool it is, but I
do know that COBS is an overloaded term "consistent overhead byte stuffing"
which I use all the time as a way to transfer binary data packets. You might
consider a different acronym to avoid confusing search results.

------
lorenzhs
The github page might be a better link:
[https://github.com/bingmann/cobs/](https://github.com/bingmann/cobs/)

------
jacobgorm
I believe a similar approach was described (by me while at VMware) here
[https://dl.acm.org/doi/pdf/10.1145/1807128.1807134](https://dl.acm.org/doi/pdf/10.1145/1807128.1807134)
, see Figure 5.

------
LargoLasskhyfv
Why so shy? The site by itself is a gem. Bookmarked!

